# Caption this photo!



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

It's Bloody Monday again.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2021)

"Do I really have to start a diet this new year?"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Let me think about it


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2021)

I hate waiting for my Banana pie..


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2021)

Another weekend,  no plans ..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

If he calls me coconut again, I'll bop him one!


----------

